# Tmp Ordner beim Start leeren

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem /tmp-Ordner.

Er füllt sich ständig.

Wenn ich den Ordner als root während des Betriebes leeren will, dann bekomme ich andauernd Fehlermeldung, was mir ja auch klar ist, ...

... unter SuSE wurde dieser Ordner aber regelmäßig geleert und das halte ich generell auch für sinvoll.

Warum wird der Ordner bei mir aber nie geleert (oder sind die Abstände der Leerungen soo groß??)

Kann ich nicht beim Start (oder beim Herunterfahren/Reboot) des Computers den Ordner nicht einfach leeren lassen??

Danke im voraus,

Niko

----------

## Aescunnars

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

>  ... unter SuSE wurde dieser Ordner aber regelmäßig geleert ... 

 

und das immer beim Systemstart.

Hab mir selber mit einen Eintrag in die 

/etc/conf.d/local.start 

mittels 

```

echo "-------------/tmp loeschen---------------------------"

rm -r /tmp/*

echo "-------------/usr/tmp/portage loeschen-----------------------"

rm -r /usr/tmp/portage/*

echo "-------------/var/tmp/portage loeschen-----------------------"

rm -r/var/tmp/portage/*

```

einfach das Problem für mich selber behoben. Keine Ahnung, ob das genau so ist wie bei der SUSE, hab bis jetzt mal keine negativen Erfahrungen damit gesammelt.

Lese z.B.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=14737

oder suche im Froum "German" mit dem Suchbegriff "Platz" mal, da gibt es auf die schnelle ein Paar gute Treffer, die in meiner "/etc/conf.d/local.start" einzug gefunden haben.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

Danke, echt super Idee!!

Jetzt weiss ich auch, dass die Datei local.start heißt, die ich gesucht habe   :Shocked: 

Nochmals Danke,

Niko

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ich habe mich noch ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen gespielt.

Anscheinend wollte auch Aescunnars mit etlichen echo-Befehlen das Ganze ein bisschen grafisch aufwerten, deshalb habe ich das Starten und Löschen an den restlichen Startprozess angepasst!

Meine /etc/conf.d/local.start sieht jetz so aus:

```
## Temporaere Dateien loeschen:    

ebegin "Cleaning Tmp"

  rm -r -f /tmp/*

  rm -r -f /usr/tmp/portage/*

  rm -r -f /var/tmp/portage/*

eend $?  

                                                                                                    

## DMA Modus aktivieren:

ebegin "Starting DMA"

  hdparm -a1 -A1 -c1 -d1 -m16 -u1 -X69 /dev/hda /dev/hdb > /dev/null

eend $?
```

Man könnte das zwar auch etwas geordneter in den Startvorgang einbauen, aber die Mühe wars mir dann doch nicht wert.

Ob das Löschen der tmp-Verzeichnisse so in Ordnung ist, weiss ich nicht, da Gentoo anscheinend schon beim Systemstart selbst versucht, das /tmp-Verzeichnis zu leeren.

Naja, bei mir hat der Standart-Vorgang nichts gebracht, deshalb mache ich das jetzt so...

Vom "grafischen" Aspekt betrachtet, finde ich besonders den DMA Start besser. Warum ist das nicht standartmäßig so??

Ich hoffe euch gefält mein veränderter Startvorgang,

Niko

----------

## rogge

Hallo alle miteinander,

für alle die wie ich bei der Suche nach einer automatischen /tmp-Entleerung

über diesen Thread stolpern, gibt es, wohl seit einiger Zeit, folgende einfache

Lösung:

/etc/conf.d/bootmisc

      # Should we completely wipe out /tmp or just selectively remove known

      # locks / files / etc... ?

      WIPE_TMP="yes"

also einfach auf "yes" setzen und alles geht seinen gang,

obwohl es Bedenken gibt -> 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504992-highlight-bootmisc.html

MfG rogge

----------

## Max Steel

wisst ihr wass ich da gemacht habe?

```
echo "tmpfs   /tmp    tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0" >> /etc/fstab

reboot
```

----------

## Aldo

Warum nicht /tmp einfach in eine Ramdisk legen?

Dann hat sich das Thema ganz elegant erledigt.   :Very Happy: 

edit

Ups, Max macht es ja so.

Sorry, ist dann wohl ein Doppelpost...

/edit

----------

## AmonAmarth

```
## DMA Modus aktivieren: 

ebegin "Starting DMA" 

  hdparm -a1 -A1 -c1 -d1 -m16 -u1 -X69 /dev/hda /dev/hdb > /dev/null 

eend $?
```

dieser eintrag ist blödsinnig! sieh dir mal die conf datei an:

/etc/conf.d/hdparm

jedenfalls ist die datei dafür eigentlich gedacht um hdparm einstellungen beim start vornehmen zu lassen (musst dann natürlich hdparm ggf. zum runleven hinzufügen)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> wisst ihr wass ich da gemacht habe?
> 
> ```
> echo "tmpfs   /tmp    tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
> 
> ...

 

Wenn du das in eine Ramdisk packst, wie sieht es dann mitm Ram aus?

Wieviel wird da belegt? Was passiert, wenn ich bei 1,5Gb Ram eine 4GB große Datei in /tmp runterlade?

Tobi

----------

## xraver

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wieviel wird da belegt? Was passiert, wenn ich bei 1,5Gb Ram eine 4GB große Datei in /tmp runterlade?
> 
> 

 

Swapping?!?

----------

## xraver

Gerade mal mein Gentoo gestartet, was kann ich da beim boot lesen?;

```
Wiping /tmp directory
```

Das ist ein neues System, ist dieses Feature denn neu und per default aktiviert?

Muss es ja, hab diesbezüglich nichts geändert. Sowas finde ich schonmal kacke. Wieso wird einem das nicht gesagt.

----------

## misterjack

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Gerade mal mein Gentoo gestartet, was kann ich da beim boot lesen?;
> 
> ```
> Wiping /tmp directory
> ```
> ...

 

 *rogge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/bootmisc
> 
>       # Should we completely wipe out /tmp or just selectively remove known
> ...

 

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muss es ja, hab diesbezüglich nichts geändert. Sowas finde ich schonmal kacke. Wieso wird einem das nicht gesagt.

 

Ähm ja, etc-update unbedacht ausgeführt  :Smile:  Ist mir sofort aufgefallen, als das eingeführt wurde. Und wenn man etc-update einfach durchrasselt, ist WIPE_TMP="yes" default.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Wieviel wird da belegt? Was passiert, wenn ich bei 1,5Gb Ram eine 4GB große Datei in /tmp runterlade?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Schon klar, jetzt wo du es sagst.

Aber bei folgendem Szenario doch ziemlich dumm:

Ich kopier 4Gb in /tmp (bei 2GB Ram).

Dann starte ich firefox, der braucht ~30MB Ram. Nun fängt der Rechner wie wild an zu swappen, da der RAM belegt ist?

Ist doch irgendwie doof, oder?

Man müsste also /tmp auf 1/2 Ram begrenzen, damit es wirklich sinnvoll ist?

Tobi

----------

## Anarcho

Ein paar Anmerkungen:

1. rm -r /tmp/* löscht leider nicht alles. Die vielen versteckten Dateien bleiben alle erhalten.

2. Dazu gibt es, wie schon berichtet, WIPE_TMP

3. Meine tmpfs sieht so aus:

tmpfs                   /tmp            tmpfs           size=512M,noatime,noexec 0 0

Somit wird max. 512 MB RAM belegt. Das schöne an tmpfs ist, dass es sich automatisch in der Grösse anpasst und somit immer nur soviel RAM belegt wie gerade nötig, also bei mir gerade 23 MB auf dem Server nach 17 Tagen uptime.

----------

## Inte

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 3. Meine tmpfs sieht so aus:
> 
> tmpfs                   /tmp            tmpfs           size=512M,noatime,noexec 0 0

 So habe ich das auch laufen. Allerdings hab ich noch 'nen mode=1777 bei den Optionen drangehängt.

----------

## energyman76b

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ## DMA Modus aktivieren: 
> 
> ...

 

der Eintrag ist sowieso blödsinnig!

-a1 ist schwachsinn! siehe man hdparm. 

-A1 ist auch nicht besser! siehe man hdparm!

-d1 ist überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Wenn man den richtigen Treiber im Kernel hat, ist DMA per default an!

-m16 ist überflüssig. Wird sowieso automatisch auf den richtigen Wert gestellt!

-X69 ist schwachsinn, da sowieso immer der höchstmögliche UDMA-Modus benutzt wird!

Man Leute!

c1, u1, darüber kann man sich streiten. Der Rest ist vollkommen unsinnig (a1) oder gefährlich&überflüssig (X69).

Laßt mal den ganzen hdparm Kram weg und schaut euch nach dem boot mit -iI die Infos an. Überraschung! dma ist an, m aufs richtige eingestellt und und und ...

Beispiel?

 hdparm -iI /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 Model=SAMSUNG SP1213N                         , FwRev=TL100-23, SerialNo=0642J1FWA05522

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=34902, SectSize=554, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?16?

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=234493056

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       SAMSUNG SP1213N

        Serial Number:      0642J1FWA05522

        Firmware Revision:  TL100-23

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0

        Supported: 7 6 5 4

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  234493056

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  234493056

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      114498 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      120060 MBytes (120 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

                SET_MAX security extension

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

                frozen

        not     expired: security count

                supported: enhanced erase

        96min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 96min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

----------

## xraver

Ich gehöre ja zu der Sorte die unter /tmp am meisten arbeiten und da eine Menge Müll hinterlassen. Von daher ist "Wipe /tmp" schon ganz ok.

Da ich aber manchmal doch noch etwas von dem "Müll" gebrauchen kann, währe es mir lieb wenn man "Wipe /tmp" so konfigurieren kann das es z.b nach 2 Wochen aktiv wird.

Ist das Möglich oder muss  ich hier selber auf cron zurück greifen?

----------

## Inte

```
## DMA Modus aktivieren:
```

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> dieser eintrag ist blödsinnig!

 

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> der Eintrag ist sowieso blödsinnig! ... schwachsinn! ... auch nicht besser! ... überflüssig wie ein Kropf ... überflüssig ... ist schwachsinn ... vollkommen unsinnig ... gefährlich&überflüssig

 

Ihr wisst schon, dass ihr euch über einen knapp 6 Jahre alten Beitrag aufregt. Oder?  :Rolling Eyes: 

@energyman76b: Von der Wortwahl will ich jetzt mal nicht sprechen. Und der Rest ist ein noch nichtmal hübsch verpacktes RTFM. Schreib das doch etwas ausführlicher, oder lass es einfach. man hat er damals sicherlich konsultiert, sonst kommt man nicht auf solch einen Rattenschwanz an Parametern.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Laßt mal den ganzen hdparm Kram weg und schaut euch nach dem boot mit -iI die Infos an. Überraschung! dma ist an, m aufs richtige eingestellt und und und ...

 Na ja, wenigstens kam da ja doch noch was anderes als Polemik.  :Wink: 

@xraver: Geswappt wird nicht, falls das tmpfs voll ist. Voll ist voll. Allerdings wird der zugewiesene Speicher nicht blind reserviert. Erst beim füllen des tmpfs wird auch der verfügbare Arbeitsspeicher bis zum angegebenen Limit belegt.

----------

## energyman76b

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ## DMA Modus aktivieren:
> ```
> ...

 

vor sechs Jahren war es nicht viel anders ... wenn udma geht, dann gehts. da braucht man mit hdparm nicht rumfummeln.

----------

## xraver

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> da braucht man mit hdparm nicht rumfummeln.

 

..braucht man nicht.

Aber die Entscheidung ob es "blödsinnig" ist oder überhaupt von nöten, überlasse bitte dem Benutzer selber.

Vielleicht sind die Settings ja bei ihm doch von nöten.

Naja, eh OT.

----------

## Necoro

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ich gehöre ja zu der Sorte die unter /tmp am meisten arbeiten und da eine Menge Müll hinterlassen. Von daher ist "Wipe /tmp" schon ganz ok.
> 
> Da ich aber manchmal doch noch etwas von dem "Müll" gebrauchen kann, währe es mir lieb wenn man "Wipe /tmp" so konfigurieren kann das es z.b nach 2 Wochen aktiv wird.
> 
> Ist das Möglich oder muss  ich hier selber auf cron zurück greifen?

 

Es gab mal einen Thread dazu auf gentoo-dev. Dort wurde gesagt: /tmp ist nur temporär und es wird nicht garantiert, dass es einen Reboot überlebt (sei so Standard) - für temporäre Daten, die länger da liegen, solle man /var/tmp nutzen...

(ich hab meistens ein ~/temp was ich ab und zu lösche  :Wink: )

----------

## b3cks

Scheinbar updaten hier ja einige recht unbedacht. Seit baselayout-1.12.11.1 steht WIPE_TMP auf YES. Dazu gab es auch eine dicke Meldung von Portage. Die Funktion selbst gibt es aber schon recht lange.

----------

## xhi2018

 *rogge wrote:*   

> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> für alle die wie ich bei der Suche nach einer automatischen /tmp-Entleerung
> 
> über diesen Thread stolpern, gibt es, wohl seit einiger Zeit, folgende einfache
> ...

 

Weitere Bedenken gibt's auch bei Marcus' Gentoo Installation Story

 *Quote:*   

> 7. KDE startup and baselayout
> 
> If this is set to true, KDE may not start. Therefore, I recommend:
> 
> WIPE_TMP="off"

 hat da jemand Erfahrungen damit - stimmt das?

Gibt es außer 

```
WIPE_TMP=yes
```

 oder 

```
WIPE_TMP=off
```

 noch andere Möglichkeiten um nur bestimmte Dateien/Verzeichnisse zu löschen oder ähnliches?

Gruß&Danke!

----------

## mrsteven

Der Fehler mit KDE ist schon längere Zeit behoben. Solange du ein halbwegs neues KDE verwendest sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme deswegen geben.

----------

